# Bachelor degree of business administration - sol/pr?



## Nsch (Sep 9, 2015)

*==> Bachelor Degree of Business Administration - Sol / Pr? <==*

Hi everyone, 

Sorry in advance if this have already been posted somewhere else. 

*Find it hard to believe that there is no vacancies in the SOL lists, for Business Administration professionals. 

Am I missing something? 

Is there any other related position suitable for my skill in the SOL list? *

PLEASE!!! HELPPP!!!!


----------



## greygoose (Dec 10, 2014)

Unless your BBA concentration was in Accounting (maybe Finance? I'm not entirely sure), in which case you could apply as an accountant under the SOL, there isn't any other occupation that would be relevant for that degree on the SOL in my opinion.


----------



## Nsch (Sep 9, 2015)

greygoose said:


> Unless your BBA concentration was in Accounting (maybe Finance? I'm not entirely sure), *in which case you could apply as an accountant under the SOL,* there isn't any other occupation that would be relevant for that degree on the SOL in my opinion.



Thanks for the reply! 

Im not completely sure about applying under the Accountant occupation. 

*Have anyone applied as an accountant being a Business Administrator? *

Would be great to have that option. 

:juggle:


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You'd need to have experience and the appropriate qualifications as an Accountant to qualify for that occupation.

There are a lot of occupations that don't qualify for visas, and it's possible yours is one of them. You could check the SOL/CSOL to see if there are other occupations that are similar enough to yours.


----------



## Nsch (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks Maggie! 




Maggie-May24 said:


> You'd need to have experience and the appropriate qualifications as an Accountant to qualify for that occupation.
> 
> There are a lot of occupations that don't qualify for visas, and it's possible yours is one of them. *You could check the SOL/CSOL to see if there are other occupations that are similar enough to yours.*



Considering accounting is almost out of race. 

*Someone else have found a gap for Business administrators? 

Other options might be Management Consultant, Management Accountant?* 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Nsch said:


> Thanks Maggie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have noticed that BBA usually get positive assessment for auditors, particularly internal auditors (from vetassess) but as the ceiling for auditors for 2015-16 has been reached you will have to go for SS. Two states are available for the same. Also see if you have studied auditing theory in your subjects and 1 year of experience in the field for applying assessment.


----------



## Nsch (Sep 9, 2015)

*I guess I should start searching about VETASSESS/ CPA core fields to validate my degree, as a first step.*

Got homework to do. 

Thank you all for the advice!


----------



## Nsch (Sep 9, 2015)

*Is it possible to take a short course in Australia, so as to reach the core fields needed for an occupation?*

I might ask for a provisional CPA assessment, just to confirm which fields do they recognize as valid from my bachelor degree. 

*Any problem doing so?*


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

I dont want to put you off. But BBA? Come on, I know even MBAs, CPAs, working as taxi drivers, mall sales man. If you look in accountants thread than even they are not getting invitation with score of 70!! Even auditors are getting squashed.

I am an engineer + MBA (Fin) and facing same dilemma. Whether to go ahead as management accountant or as an electrical engineer as i have work experience as engineer and also as finance manager.


----------



## Nsch (Sep 9, 2015)

Advice... 

Apply for an assessment, then submit the core fields missing. Open University is the best option! 

Cheers!


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

Under which category did u apply after you got negative outcome


----------

